
Show HN: Get Stripe notifications on your Mac - supacruz
https://cashnotify.com/
======
keesj
Been using this for a few weeks. Simple app that does the job.

What's your long-term plan for this? I noticed you didn't use the word Stripe
in the product name. Are you planning to add support for other payment
providers down the road?

~~~
supacruz
Excellent observation (and thanks for your comment!). We do want to expand to
other providers.

We're starting with Stripe because we find it easier: we like the product,
we're users ourselves, they already have a good market-size, and with Paypal,
they're two of the payment processors used most by bootstrappers / small-biz /
freelancers (which are the people we love creating tools for — people like
us!).

The goal is two-fold:

1\. Give simple tools to Stripe users to help them manage their business
money. We're starting with giving them information about their cashflow (now
the notifications, very soon aggregating multiple Stripe accounts under 1
app), and we'll follow with enabling them to _act_ on various events (how to
best manage a failed payment, help them through disputes, welcoming a new
customer, etc.). (Maybe, one day, to close the loop, we envision being able to
give them best practices depending on the business' state of maturity — a
$200/m is not the same than a $2K/m is not the same than a $20K/m. That's if
app is sustainable.)

2\. After really nailing down features for Stripe users, we expand to other
payment providers. We've already started reaching out to some of them, to see
which ones would be the fastest for us to integrate.

The best way to help is to tell us how you think you're losing opportunities
(or money) not or badly managing your Stripe account, and which other
providers you'd vote to add into the app.

